# Do i need to socialize my tiel with other people?



## allir11 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have had my tiel, Apollo, for a little over a month. she came to me at about 4 years old and wasn't very friendly at first. We've made a ton of progress. she will now step up outside her cage and we spend a lot of time together.

I'm concerned because I am her only care taker and even though she is getting much friendlier with me she still doesn't do well with my friends and other people when they want to visit with her. Should I be trying to introduce her to other people more often so that she is more comfortable with strangers? or should i focus on our bond since we haven't entirely bonded.

And on that note, she is my only bird and I have read on here that it might not be good for her to think that we are bonded since I have to be away from her sometimes. But I am still working on making her more comfortable with me.

Let me know what you think I should do.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*it might not be good for her to think that we are bonded since I have to be away from her sometimes.*
----------------------------------

It would be good if you work on her bond with you, and at the same time let her get used to other people, especially if you are gone and might have to have someone look after her.

What you might try is when friends/family visit to have them sit next to her cage. Just sit near it, and let her see them talking to you. After she gets used to others around then you can take her out and handle her, and just have the new person stand near you but not touching her. Once she gets used to you handling her out of the cage and another person near you, you can have them extend their hand....fisted so that the fingers don't show and see if she will step up on the back of their hand.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I was a little nervous about introducing Sunny to new people, but like was suggested, I worried about what would happen if we went away and someone had to take care of him. I slowly started bringing people around him. First with him just in his cage, and then later bringing him out. What I found is that Sunny ENJOYS being around other people. He likes the attention -and sometimes- will even fly to their shoulders. So I think it's a good idea to start socializing your tiel.


----------



## allir11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I will definitely try to work on that.


----------

